# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Pse bëhen lutje për të vdekurit?

## Manulaki

A nuk eshte e qarte shembulltyra e Krishtit ne ungjill per pasanikun dhe lypsin Lazar se kur vdes gjykimi eshte bere? A nuk tregon aty se personi qe vdes shkon ose ne qiell ose ne ferr? C'ndihmojne lutjet per nje te vdekur?
(Luka 16:19-31)

Pergjigje vetem nga ata qe njohin ortodoksine dhe traditen apo bazen biblike ku ajo mbeshtetet per kete praktike. 
Nuk jam kurioze per debat, por thjesht per pergjigje te pyetjes sime.
Faleminderit

----------


## Pasiqe

Lutja eshte pjese e sakramentit. Sakramenti i dhenies se untit te fundit eshte nje nder 7 sakramentet e te gjithe te krishtereve. Me korigjo Seminarist nese e kam gabim, se katekizmin e kam bere me katoliket.

----------


## Manulaki

Nuk e di nese te kam kuptuar gabim, por nuk e kam fjalen per momentin e fundit te jetes, dmth para vdekjes, por per lutjet qe behen psh per 3 dite, 9, 40, dite, 6 muaj, 1 vit, e keshtu me radhe, pas vdekjes se personit. Cila eshte doktrina? Si i ndihmon lutja te vdekurit? A nuk jane vendosur ata nga Perendia ne qiell ose ne ferr sipas besimit dhe jetes se tyre ne toke???

----------


## Pasiqe

Keto lutjet mbas vdekjes jane gjeja qe urrej me shume te ortodokset (dhe ortodoks jam vete). Eshte per mendimin tim nje menyre per te ndenjur bashke e plakave te papuna. Ose nje menyre per te treguar qe i dhane para priftit qe t'u permendte burrin e vdekur te djelen. Puna eshte se duhet te marresh ne telefon apo te hash grure kot duke kujtuar te vdekurin. Per me keq diten e vdekjes. E cila magar ka qene nje aksident i tmerrshme ne rruge me makine. Dhe ti c'ben? Shkon e ia kujton.

Pastaj s'e kuptoj se pse ca duhen permendur e ca jo. Ku shkon caku, kujt i behet diskriminim ne te kujtuar. Katoliket e kane zgjidhur duke kujtuar te gjithe me date 1 nentor dhe e bejne kete pune nje here ne vit. Kam pershtypjen qe kujtimi pas vdekjes eshte dicka prekristiane i trasheguar ne nje fare menyre nga ajo periudhe. Fshesa katolike e fshiu kete zakon, ortodoksia e adoptoi.

----------


## Seminarist

Bravo, Zombi....e ke gabim. Sidoqofte 'unti' nuk eshte lutje per te vdekurit, por per ata qe jane duke vdekur!



Manulaki,


se pari duhet dalluar se shembelltyra e Krishtit ben fjale per nje koncept te periudhes se DHV mbi boten e pertejme. Hebrejte besonin se pas vdekjes shpirti shkon ne Sheol, i cili ishte ndare ne dy pjese, nga e cila, pjesa e te drejteve quhej gjiri i Abrahamit. Gjiri i Abrahamit nuk ishte parajsa, pasi kjo ishte e mbyllur edhe per te drejtet e DHV. Vecse ne te nuk kishte vuajtje, por nje gjendje ngushellimi.

Ajo qe Krishti kerkoi te thosh me ane te shembelltyres eshte se njeriut i eshte dhene gjithshka per te shpetuar qe ne kete jete, se shpetimi gjendet e plote ne premtimet e Izraelit, profeteve dhe Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe se kush nuk beson ato dhe sikur te ngjallen te vdekurit prape nuk do besojne.


Me Krishtin, gjendja e te vdekurve ndryshoi, madje tek letra e Pjetrit thuhet se Krishti zbriti atje ku mbaheshin shpirtet ne burg qe nga koha e permbytjes dhe i cliroi me ane te shpalljes se Ungjillit.

*Pra, shohim se ka pasur mundesi ndryshimi gjendje per shpirtet qe kishin shkuar ne ferr, ndryshe Krishti nuk do te mund ti clironte dot ata.*

Ka pjese te DHV, psh tek Makabejte, qe protestantet e kane hequr, ku oferta per te vdekurit shihet si clirim per ato shpirte.



Sado qe realiteti i botes se pertejme kuptohej ne menyra jo te plota ne Izrael, madje edhe sot, ne periudhen e DHR ne nuk mund te flasim me detaj mbi boten e pertejme, ne pergjithesi, Kisha ka besuar (nga eksperienca me Zotin) se deri ne Diten e Gjykimit te fundit nuk  ka vendime perfundimtare dhe se fati i shpirteve deri ate dite mund te ndryshoje sipas mases qe Hiri i Zotit e lejon.
*Pas Gjykimit te Fundit, fati i shpirteve do te jete i perjetshem.*


Keshtu qe Kisha e sheh si shume te domosdoshme lutjen per ata qe kane fjetur me Zotin, sepse ne fund te fundit, ne Krishtin nuk ka te vdekur dhe se Krishti eshte Perendia i te gjalleve vetem (dmth edhe atyre qe kane vdekur fizikisht).

----------


## Pasiqe

Seminarist, e di qe unti jepet si sakrament i fundit per ata qe jane duke vdekur. Sakramentet jepen per te gjallet e jo per te vdekurit. 

Ndoshta e kisha kuptuar gabim postimin e pare te Manulakit. Megjithate edhe ti nuk iu pergjigje pyetjes se ritualeve, celebrimeve, kujtimeve, thirrjeve e lutjeve per 9 dite, 40 dite, 6 muaj, 1 vit, 3 vjet, 9 vjet, 40 vjet a ku e di une.

Meqe njerezit s'jane as te sigurte, le te themi qe e bejne nje "mbledhje" kujtimi cdo vit.

Ama ti thua qe gjykimi universal eshte dhene. Meqe ne ortodokset s'besojme ne purgator, qe eshte shpikje e Dantes, dhe duhet te besojme qe shpirti rrotullohet perqark shtepise/hotelit/konviktit/burgut/spitalit te fundit per 40 dite pas vdekjes, lutja s'do kishte kuptim pas 40 diteve sepse gjykimi universal eshte dhene apo jo?

----------


## Seminarist

Zombi,


Kisha nuk kujton ne lutje vetem ata qe DIHET se kane vdekur te ndare nga Kisha. Psh, heretiket, apo ata qe kane VRARE VETEN. Keta nuk mund te kujtohen ne lutjet e sherbesave te Kishes. Pervec ketyre Kisha kujton gjithkend qe eshte i pagezuar ortodoks dhe qe ka vdekur i tille, sado qe mekatar qe te kete qene.


Une per veten time e BESOJ PLOTESISHT, duke u mbeshtetur edhe ne deshmite e shenjtoreve (Kishes) se lutja per te vdekurit eshte SHUME e DOBISHME dhe DOMOSDOSHME, si per vete te vdekurit por edhe per vete personin qe lutet per ta.



Ka me qindra DESHMI te shenjoreve per dobine qe kane mare shpirtet per te cilet eshte lutur ne Kishe, si ne sherbesa ashtu dhe ne lutje personale. Madje te them te drejten, do tja le tim Biri amanet qe kur (dashte Zoti) te vije koha ime e caktuar, 40 ditet e para te me kujtoje me Liturgji te perditeshme, e me pas te mos lere rast pa me kujtuar me sherbesa e mjete te tjera.
I lutem Zotit qe te ma beje mbare te me realizohet deshira qe te kem mundesi te me kujtoje ne kete menyre pasardhesit e mi pas ikjes sime nga kjo bote.



Mjere ato shpirte qe ikin nga kjo bote si te kene qene askushi dhe qe si bie me ndermen njeriu per ta.

----------


## Manulaki

> Bravo, Zombi....e ke gabim. Sidoqofte 'unti' nuk eshte lutje per te vdekurit, por per ata qe jane duke vdekur!
> 
> 
> 
> Manulaki,
> 
> 
> se pari duhet dalluar se shembelltyra e Krishtit ben fjale per nje koncept te periudhes se DHV mbi boten e pertejme. Hebrejte besonin se pas vdekjes shpirti shkon ne Sheol, i cili ishte ndare ne dy pjese, nga e cila, pjesa e te drejteve quhej gjiri i Abrahamit. Gjiri i Abrahamit nuk ishte parajsa, pasi kjo ishte e mbyllur edhe per te drejtet e DHV. Vecse ne te nuk kishte vuajtje, por nje gjendje ngushellimi.
> 
> ...


Faleminderit shume Seminarist.
Ne fakt kete paragrafin e fundit me tha edhe Prifti dje kur po flisja me te.

Tani ne fakt po mendoja ate momentin kur Krishti u lut per vajzen e vdekur dhe qe e solli nga vdekja ne jete, gjithashtu dhe per Lazarin, ai e thirri ate nga vdekja ne jete diten e 4-et, mbasi kishte vdekur. Ndoshta keto lloj lutjesh jane pak ndryshe pasi personi vjen ne jete.

Gjithesesi, te falenderoj shume pasi pergjigjja jote me ndihmoi shume  :buzeqeshje: 

Zombie, faleminderit edhe ty (megjithese s'jam shume e interesuar per gjerat qe te pelqejne apo qe s'te pelqejne ne lidhje me kete subjekt.  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Pasiqe

Une kete deshire te madhe qe te me kujtojne formalisht pas vdekjes s'e kam. Kujtimi eshte personal dhe jo kolektiv.

Nese kam marre gjykim universal, s'ka aresye qe te me kujtojne periodikisht pas ketij gjykimi.

Per me teper, besimi ne boten e perjetme e perjashton ndikimin nga bota tokesore dhe si rrjedhoje, nese une jam ne parajse, pas gjykimit universal, lutja qe me behet nga toka kur une jam ne parajse nuk duhet te kete asnje efekt. Ndoshta efekti mund te jete per lutesin, po jo per mua qe jam ne parajse.

Manulake, te me falesh nese nderhyva. Aresyeja e vetme eshte pasi une mendoj se keto lutje jane gabime doktrinore ose keqinterpretime te doktrines, jo teka personale. Megjithate Seminaristi ka fjalen finale sepse ekspert.

----------


## Seminarist

Rendesi ka qe te kuptohet sepse mund te lutesh edhe per te renet ne Zotin (vdekurit). Pastaj veprimet konkrete se cfare ben Kisha, jane gjera dytesore.

Zakonisht eshte besuar se tre ditet e para, pastaj nente edhe sidomos DYZETE (qe eshte dita e gjykimit te fatit te shpirtit) jane dite te rendesishme, gjithsesi keto nuk jane dogma. Cdo moment qe mund te lutesh per nje te vdekur (te rene/fjetur me Zotin) eshte i dobishem.



Purgatori ka qene nje sterhollim (qe se ka shpikur Danteja) i ketij mesimi, qe Kisha Lindore Bizantine i ka qendruar larg per ta shpjeguar me aq detaj sac kane bere latinet. Sidoqofte, praktikisht, Kisha Ortodokse beson ne 'purgator'. Se pse eshte keshtu eshte nje debat qe e tejkalon kete teme.

----------


## Manulaki

> Une kete deshire te madhe qe te me kujtojne formalisht pas vdekjes s'e kam. Kujtimi eshte personal dhe jo kolektiv.
> 
> Nese kam marre gjykim universal, s'ka aresye qe te me kujtojne periodikisht pas ketij gjykimi.
> 
> Per me teper, besimi ne boten e perjetme e perjashton ndikimin nga bota tokesore dhe si rrjedhoje, nese une jam ne parajse, pas gjykimit universal, lutja qe me behet nga toka kur une jam ne parajse nuk duhet te kete asnje efekt. Ndoshta efekti mund te jete per lutesin, po jo per mua qe jam ne parajse.
> 
> Manulake, te me falesh nese nderhyva. Aresyeja e vetme eshte pasi une mendoj se keto lutje jane gabime doktrinore ose keqinterpretime te doktrines, jo teka personale.


Nuk me vjen keq aspak per nderhyrjen, perkunderazi! (thjesht nuk me pelqeu ajo shprehja e "urrejtjes" se praktikes se lutjeve  :shkelje syri:  )

Keto qe thua jane qe me japin dhe mua dyshim ne lidhje me kete tradite.

----------


## Seminarist

Edhe dicka Zombi,

edhe sikur dikush te shkoje ne parajse pas vdekjes, lutja per te ka dobi, jo vetem per lutesin. Duhet kuptuar se e mira e lutjes nuk eshte thjesht sipas interesit njerezor te kesaj bote, dmth si shpetim prej mundimeve dhe flakeve, por eshte shume me teper te qenit ne komunion te plote me njeri tjetrin. Te qenit ne komunion me nj-tj ne Krishtin eshte ekzistenca ne Dashurine qe eshte parajsa, miresia dhe lumturia e vertete, keshtu qe edhe nje ne parajse gezohet kur kujtohet ne lutje.



Kam lexuar se ne manastirin kur rinte padre Pio nje here u degjua nje brohorime e madhe zerash dhe duartrokistjesh, per te cilat padre Pio tha se ishin shpirtet qe kishin perfituar nga lutjet e tij dhe qe tek po shkonin per ne parajse kaluan tek ai per ta pershendetur.

----------


## Pasiqe

Faleminderit Seminarist. Meqe seminaristi nuk eshte online gjithmone per ne, ky eshte nje sit web shume i mire per Q&A i kishes ortodokse amerikane, doktrina e se ciles nuk e besoj te kete ndonje ndryshim me ate te KOASH-it. Une personalisht kam gjetur ketu shume pergjigjje ndaj pyetjeve te mia.

http://www.oca.org/QAIndex.asp?SID=3

----------


## Albo

> Keto lutjet mbas vdekjes jane gjeja qe urrej me shume te ortodokset (dhe ortodoks jam vete). Eshte per mendimin tim nje menyre per te ndenjur bashke e plakave te papuna. Ose nje menyre per te treguar qe i dhane para priftit qe t'u permendte burrin e vdekur te djelen.


Lutja per te vdekurin eshte po aq e fuqishme ne syte e Perendise sa lutja per nje te gjalle. Ne syte e Perendise, nuk ka te vdekur pasi Fryma qe ai i dhuroi njeriut nuk vdes kurre. Vdekja tret trupin por jo shpirtin e njeriut. Ajo qe duhet te urresh eshte fakti qe natyra tende njerezore nuk te lejon te shikosh Vullnetin e Perendise, pasi vullneti yt i mbrashte te erreson syte dhe mendjen.

Sic e tha edhe Seminaristi me lart, Dita e Gjykimit qe do te perkoje me ardhjen e Krishtit nuk vjen me vdekjen, vjen atehere kur e ka vendosur Ati, dhe kur te vije do te vije per te gjithe te gjallet e te vdekurit ne te njejten kohe. Kjo do te thote, qe deri ne ate moment, te gjithe te gjalle e te vdekur mund ti luten Trinise se Shenjte per faljen e mekateve te tyre. Eshte detyra e te gjalleve qe te luten edhe per mekatet e atyre qe jane ndare prej kesaj bote.

Dhe se dyti, ceremonia e pershpirtjes ne Kishe ne dite te caktuara nga vdekja, behet qe KISHA te kujtoje birin e saj te ndare nga kjo bote fizikisht, por te pranishem ne gjirin e saj shpirterisht. Varrosja e besimtareve ne Kishe apo me ritin e varrimit te Kishes, nuk eshte thjeshte nje simbolike, eshte nje deshmi e besimit orthodhoks qe jeta nuk mbaron me vdekjen dhe shpirti i besimtarit asnjehere nuk mund te ndahet nga gjiri i Kishes edhe pas vdekjes. Ceremonia perkujtimore ne Kishe eshte lutja e gjithe Kishes, atyre njerezve te mbledhur ne ate kishe dhe atyre trupave hyjnore qe syri i njeriut nuk i sheh gjate liturgjise: Krishtin, Shpirtin e Shenjte, engjejt, shenjtoret, te drejtet, te vdekurit qe marrin pjese gjate liturgjise shpirterisht. Te gjithe se bashku duke nderuar dhe adhuruar Trinine e Shenjte. Gjate liturgjise, ka litani lutjesh per te gjallet si dhe per te vdekurit, emra qe prifti i ze ne goje, dhe kur prifti ben gati Kupen e Shenjte te kungimit, ai lutet per faljen e mekateve te gjithe atyre te pranishem (jo vetem fizikisht por edhe shpirterisht) emrat e te cileve u zune ne goje gjate liturgjise.

Besimtari qe eshte pagezuar ne Kishe, eshte vulosur me Vulen e Shpirtit te Shenjte ne Kishe, eshte rrefyer ne Kishe, eshte kunguar ne Kishe, eshte martuar ne Kishe, eshte bekuar ne Kishe, eshte varrosur ne Kishe, do te kujtohet po ne Kishe ne perjetesi edhe kur te mos jete me i gjalle fizikisht. Gjithcka ne kete bote lind dhe vdes por Kisha dhe besimi i krishtere orthodhoks nuk ka per te vdekur kurre pasi ky eshte Vullneti i Perendise.

Kisha eshte qendra e universit per te krishterin prandaj te gjithe besimtaret luten per te.

Albo

----------


## Manulaki

Faleminderit shume Albo. Arsyeja pse pyeta eshte se kam mbi supe pergjegjesine bashke me deshiren e praktikimit te ketyre sherbesave dhe dua qe te mos bej asgje mekanikisht por te kuptoj ate qe bej dhe te di c'eshte.

----------


## diikush

> Zombi,
> 
> 
> Kisha nuk kujton ne lutje vetem ata qe DIHET se kane vdekur te ndare nga Kisha. Psh, heretiket, apo ata qe kane VRARE VETEN. Keta nuk mund te kujtohen ne lutjet e sherbesave te Kishes. Pervec ketyre Kisha kujton gjithkend qe eshte i pagezuar ortodoks dhe qe ka vdekur i tille, sado qe mekatar qe te kete qene.
> 
> 
> ....



d.m.th. simbas kesaj llogjike:

personi X - pagezuar ortodoks, shume njeri i mire, vdes, vret veten (shume njerez qe vuajne nga depresioni apo semundje te tjera mendore e bejne kete gje) ska lutje per te nga kisha

Personi Y - Bin Ladeni, i fut nje pagezim ortodoks permot dhe vdes, e vrasin, kisha lutet per te


jam i sigurt qe do kete dicka ketu qe llogjika ime e kufizuar nuk e kupton, po kisha duhet ti dije keto pune me mire them...

----------


## xixe xixellonja

...........pershendetje..........Zoti me ju dhe ne jeten e juaj..........

pyetje e rendesishme, por e pa kjart pse lutemi per te vdekur, kisha na meson ashtu qe te lusemi per shpirtra te vdekur por ne nuk e kemi aq te kjart...
                            mire u ndigjofeshemi.....qao....

----------


## Pasiqe

> d.m.th. simbas kesaj llogjike:
> 
> personi X - pagezuar ortodoks, shume njeri i mire, vdes, vret veten (shume njerez qe vuajne nga depresioni apo semundje te tjera mendore e bejne kete gje) ska lutje per te nga kisha
> 
> Personi Y - Bin Ladeni, i fut nje pagezim ortodoks permot dhe vdes, e vrasin, kisha lutet per te
> 
> 
> jam i sigurt qe do kete dicka ketu qe llogjika ime e kufizuar nuk e kupton, po kisha duhet ti dije keto pune me mire them...



Diikush, ti dukesh se ke lexuar Apolinerin. Lexim i bukur po nuk e kuptoj se si lidhet me postimin e Seminaristit.

E megjithate, po ke te drejte, nese Bin Ladeni i fut nje pagezimi dhe beson PLOTESISHT ne Zot (nese gjen prift qe ta fale e te marre persiper gjithe mekatet e tij) e ne ate cast, pikerisht atehere, bie rrufeja, Bin Ladeni vdes, atehere po, mund te shkoje ne parajse sipas ortodoksise dhe ne do falemi per shpirtin e tij. Kjo sepse ne s'besojme ne predestinacionin absolut te kalvinisteve.

Dolem nga tema fare me kete keshtu qe ju moderatore edhe mund ta fshini postimin tim.

----------


## Zemrushja

> d.m.th. simbas kesaj llogjike:
> 
> personi X - pagezuar ortodoks, shume njeri i mire, vdes, vret veten (shume njerez qe vuajne nga depresioni apo semundje te tjera mendore e bejne kete gje) ska lutje per te nga kisha
> 
> Personi Y - Bin Ladeni, i fut nje pagezim ortodoks permot dhe vdes, e vrasin, kisha lutet per te
> 
> 
> jam i sigurt qe do kete dicka ketu qe llogjika ime e kufizuar nuk e kupton, po kisha duhet ti dije keto pune me mire them...


Nuk e di pse i lidhni te gjithe lutjet tuaja me kishen apo xhamine. A mendoni se atyre u nevojiten lutjet apo Zotit?

Per mendimin tim te kujtosh dike te lutesh per shpirti e tij eshte gjeja me e mire qe mund te besh sepse ne radhe te pare kujton ate qe ka vdek respekton kete person ndonese nuk eshte midis nesh dhe ne fund kujton se sa dashuri te ka fal ai dhe sa e respekton ti ate dashuri qe ai te ka fal... kjo pak a shume eshte ajo qe mendoj une nga pervoja ime. Jam krenare qe shqitparet vazhdojne te ndiekin ritualet e tyre te ceremonive pas vdekjes. (mbase jane cik te tepruara por prape sa prapi jane te vetmit qe respektojne familjen dhe miqte e tyre gje e cila nuk ndodh aspak ketu ku jam une tani ) 

Dhe nje gje: Lutuni sa me shume sepse ndryshe nuk do te degjoheni asnjehere per ato qe enderroni. kjo eshte ideja ime me falni nese nuk ju pelqen ok  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

> se pari duhet dalluar se shembelltyra e Krishtit ben fjale per nje koncept te periudhes se DHV mbi boten e pertejme. Hebrejte besonin se pas vdekjes shpirti shkon ne Sheol, i cili ishte ndare ne dy pjese, nga e cila, pjesa e te drejteve quhej gjiri i Abrahamit. Gjiri i Abrahamit nuk ishte parajsa, pasi kjo ishte e mbyllur edhe per te drejtet e DHV. Vecse ne te nuk kishte vuajtje, por nje gjendje ngushellimi.
> 
> Ajo qe Krishti kerkoi te thosh me ane te shembelltyres eshte se njeriut i eshte dhene gjithshka per te shpetuar qe ne kete jete, se shpetimi gjendet e plote ne premtimet e Izraelit, profeteve dhe Shkrimit te Shenjte dhe se kush nuk beson ato dhe sikur te ngjallen te vdekurit prape nuk do besojne.
> 
> 
> Me Krishtin, gjendja e te vdekurve ndryshoi, madje tek letra e Pjetrit thuhet se Krishti zbriti atje ku mbaheshin shpirtet ne burg qe nga koha e permbytjes dhe i cliroi me ane te shpalljes se Ungjillit.
> 
> Pra, shohim se ka pasur mundesi ndryshimi gjendje per shpirtet qe kishin shkuar ne ferr, ndryshe Krishti nuk do te mund ti clironte dot ata.
> 
> ...





> Sic e tha edhe Seminaristi me lart, Dita e Gjykimit qe do te perkoje me ardhjen e Krishtit nuk vjen me vdekjen, vjen atehere kur e ka vendosur Ati, dhe kur te vije do te vije per te gjithe te gjallet e te vdekurit ne te njejten kohe. Kjo do te thote, qe deri ne ate moment, te gjithe te gjalle e te vdekur mund ti luten Trinise se Shenjte per faljen e mekateve te tyre. Eshte detyra e te gjalleve qe te luten edhe per mekatet e atyre qe jane ndare prej kesaj bote.
> 
> Dhe se dyti, ceremonia e pershpirtjes ne Kishe ne dite te caktuara nga vdekja, behet qe KISHA te kujtoje birin e saj te ndare nga kjo bote fizikisht, por te pranishem ne gjirin e saj shpirterisht. Varrosja e besimtareve ne Kishe apo me ritin e varrimit te Kishes, nuk eshte thjeshte nje simbolike, eshte nje deshmi e besimit orthodhoks qe jeta nuk mbaron me vdekjen dhe shpirti i besimtarit asnjehere nuk mund te ndahet nga gjiri i Kishes edhe pas vdekjes. Ceremonia perkujtimore ne Kishe eshte lutja e gjithe Kishes, atyre njerezve te mbledhur ne ate kishe dhe atyre trupave hyjnore qe syri i njeriut nuk i sheh gjate liturgjise: Krishtin, Shpirtin e Shenjte, engjejt, shenjtoret, te drejtet, te vdekurit qe marrin pjese gjate liturgjise shpirterisht. Te gjithe se bashku duke nderuar dhe adhuruar Trinine e Shenjte. Gjate liturgjise, ka litani lutjesh per te gjallet si dhe per te vdekurit, emra qe prifti i ze ne goje, dhe kur prifti ben gati Kupen e Shenjte te kungimit, ai lutet per faljen e mekateve te gjithe atyre te pranishem (jo vetem fizikisht por edhe shpirterisht) emrat e te cileve u zune ne goje gjate liturgjise.
> 
> Besimtari qe eshte pagezuar ne Kishe, eshte vulosur me Vulen e Shpirtit te Shenjte ne Kishe, eshte rrefyer ne Kishe, eshte kunguar ne Kishe, eshte martuar ne Kishe, eshte bekuar ne Kishe, eshte varrosur ne Kishe, do te kujtohet po ne Kishe ne perjetesi edhe kur te mos jete me i gjalle fizikisht. Gjithcka ne kete bote lind dhe vdes por Kisha dhe besimi i krishtere orthodhoks nuk ka per te vdekur kurre pasi ky eshte Vullneti i Perendise.


Faleminderit shume qe te dyve, keto japin pergjigje shume te plote per ortodokset qe nuk njohin ne thellesi kuptimin e tradites dhe ata qe duan te dine me teper per ortodoksine.

Besoj se pikpamje nga fe te tjera, apo kendveshtrime personale mund te vendosen ne nje teme tjeter dhe ne tjeter forum.
Faleminderit te gjitheve

----------

